# Help choosing knife



## jiaxi (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi guys i just finished school and I found a job in a restaurant, can u help find a good starter knife?
I am attracted to Japanese knives and I've seen two in particular that caught my attention:
1) tojiro fujitora FU-332 
2) the Second one is a santoku from makami but don't know the model name 
If u have any other suggestions please let me know my budget is 50-80
Thanks for the help and sorry for the bad English


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tojiro is good.

What is your location?

I'm not familiar with the grind of the Tojiro line that you found.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tojiro-DP-C...2927106?_trksid=p2349526.m2548.l4275#shpCntId This is the typical Tojiro DP line that is recommended.

Is there is a reason you need a shorter knife in the restaurant?

How will you be sharpening your purchase?


----------



## jiaxi (Jul 1, 2017)

I never had a personal knife so I don't know how to threat it what should I buy along with it?


----------



## jiaxi (Jul 1, 2017)

jiaxi said:


> I never had a personal knife so I don't know how to threat it what should I buy along with it?


 Btw I from italy




  








IMG_6716.PNG




__
jiaxi


__
Jul 1, 2017







This is the tojiro I saw , it is very similar to the one u linked to me.


----------



## kognqk (Apr 6, 2014)

I think any of these models will be a better option for you.

DUE CICNI "Arne line "- model 2C 906 ZW .12c27 steel. excellent edge performance , razor sharpness, good hardness for beginner chef, exceptional toughness , good corrosion resistance . Very easy to keep edge sharp.
Zwilling pro - Good sharpness , strong , easy to maintain .
Boker Saga - I know a little outside the budget , but this is because of the steel. 440C are with strenght , hardness, wear resistance , razor sharpness . Using for cutting instruments or even Surgical instruments. Excellent choice for kitchen knife.
Any of F.Dick Diskoron family , sharpening steels will be great choice to keep your first friend in to the kitchen / your knife / in good sharp condition. Build your foundation , and practice first before to jump to sharpening stones etc. Do N-1 before to jump to N-2.

I believe each one of these models will help you to build foundation of your knife techniques ,and will practicing fearless.

Above all, your knife , your hands ,your personal choice .No one knows better then you .

The first knife is something very personal .

Thank you for attention


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes 12C27 is very nice steel, but 440C is not really an improvement over it.  It is more abrasion resistant, but not as fine grained, and more difficult to sharpen.

The Ducini looks like a very poorly designed knife, and in that price range you can get the Fischer Bargoin Zen in 14C28, and for a lot less their Sandvik Evolution series in 12C27.  These should be readily available to you.

The Tojiro DP is widely considered the best bang for the buck.  

There are other options but it's getting late here for me.

And Wowah! Don't use sharpening steels unless they are smooth or ceramic.  The grooved steels just ruin your edge.  We have plenty of sharpening advice if you look through recent comments.

Rick


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

jiaxi said:


> Btw I from italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is from their line that does not have the metal bolster. I am not sure if the grind is done the same way as from the line I linked. Therefore have hesitancy recommending it

I advocate whetstones to be used for sharpening a knife like the Tojiro DP


----------

